# Sick of "your to young, you have plently of time!"



## SallyCox (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey!!!!
A little about me, I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 20 before that my doctor just kept telling me I had a hormone imbalance and not to stress until I was "older" and "wanting to start a family" anyway at 20 I was diagnosed with PCOS and had a D and C and diathermy as my uterine wall was Way way to thick, with that I got the marina in (and currently still have it)
Earlier this year my Husband 23 (I am also 23) got a seman sample done and found that he has a very low count and 0% motility, we also wanted to start a family as soon as we were married (we got married 22.2.2014) but my DH's family kept telling us your to young, you have plently of time, we don't want gran children for at least another 10 years all of our friends were in the same boat, Like they have a say as to when we have children?!

it wasn't until we got my husband resaults back that his family have been a more supporting (when I say more supporting not saying we have plently of time!) 

we had our first IVF consultation on the 10th of june, and hoping to start treatment in august! just depends on a laporoscopy im having on the 3rd of July so fingers crossed!  

Sorry for my little rant for haha
baby dust to all!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Sally

Im not really in the same position as you as I am now 35 and didn't find out about my problems (PCOS and Hypothyroid) until this year, we learned of my DHs problems (low sperm count without any explanation) last year.

However I have heard from people saying "you've got plenty of time, don't worry about it"and no matter how old you are this is so annoying!

My NHS consultant actually told me I was one of her youngest patients so not to worry too much, but as I am watching all my friends having babies and in some cases second babies around me this really didn't help!

I think a lot of people think IVF is some kind of magical cure as the media keeps portraying it as a life choice with egg freezing for social reasons etc! but just looking on this site you can see that it isn't and so I think you are a very clever girl for being proactive early and I applaud you!

Ignore other people and if you feel you want to retort to them just say yes whatever you think, you obviously know a lot about it! It always stops people in their tracks when you agree with them they have nowhere else to go! You just have to shrug it off after that though!

I wish you every luck in the world Hun I hope that your dreams come true!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Sally

This article might be good to send to the family and friends you have told so that they can understand how their comments may be hurtful!

http://infertility.about.com/od/familyandfriends/a/10-Things-To-Stop-Doing-If-You-Want-To-Support-Someone-With-Infertility.htm

Pudding
X

/links


----------



## SallyCox (Jun 16, 2014)

Pudding34

Thank you so much for that article, I think it will perfect to give to our family and friends!
it's good to be able to talk to other people going though IVF, we don't know anyone else who has gone through or going through it, I just feel so lost and confused sometimes! haha

As for your advice on what to say to people I cant wait to see there reactions when I do! haha


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Sally

I'm so glad you liked the article. When I read it it seemed to say exactly what I was thinking but couldn't articulate to people!

Generally people are well intentioned but under informed and whatever they say seems to come out all wrong!

Try and be patient with them for your own peace of mind if nothing else!

Pudding
X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi. 
Though I can empathise with your situation, sadly fertility issues IS a 'time thing' which you DO have more of on your side than the average woman/couple with issues.
It may NOT seem this way but to have been diagnosed so young is GREAT. It took docs nearly ten to finally diagnose my issues-even though I started to go to docs at 14/15! Potentially youve 20 years+ to make your dreams come true. Now we would all prefer NOT to have issues but life is not like that. 
Count some of your blessings.


----------



## Need2BaMum2014 (Dec 9, 2013)

I totally get how you feel about the age thing and I'm 32, a woman at my work was asking why I was on office duties and said' but your young' made me so angry as time isn't a thing we have!!! Some people really don't get any of it. Xxxx


----------



## SallyCox (Jun 16, 2014)

That's it! Need2bamum
I don't understand, some people can get really funny about it  

Me, Myself and I
I know how lucky I am to be diagnosed young, I just wish that people didn't look down on me because of my age though... It simply means the younger I am the better chances I have but some people just seem to see/hear my age and turn there noses up.
I got the same treatment when planning our wedding, people didn't take me seriously (I even had dress shops be very abrupt and only let me try dresses once they saw my engagement ring and that it was real and not fake!)


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

SallyCox said:


> I know how lucky I am to be diagnosed young, I just wish that people didn't look down on me because of my age though... It simply means the younger I am the better chances I have but some people just seem to see/hear my age and turn there noses up.


Hi SallyCox, I completely agree with you! Even though it is a good thing to be diagnosed early, it doesn't give people the right to turn their noses up because of your age. I think it's a joke how people don't take others seriously just because of their age, especially when they are going through the same thing. Wishing you the best of luck on your fertility journey x


----------



## eviegary (May 1, 2014)

I totally get the age thing im 24  my husbend 26 and have been trying to conceive 5 years and I have ben told the same thing for the whole time now I have had a fair share of bad luck reciently and now time isnt even the thing I have I feel I didnt help that tho as I was worried about time and never let my body recover properly after a ectopic pregnacy and through some mirrical fell again about 6 weeks later to have another eptopic and have lost both felopian tubes im still waiting to find out if im eligable for funding on the nhs so suppose its just take your time wile you can and dont put too much pressure on yourself


----------



## lulucooper101 (Jul 7, 2014)

I Have the same problem im 22 been trying for 2 years i have mild pcos my partners sperm count came back good mobilty a little slow but not to worry. i am now on my 2nd cycle of clomid start 100mg next month. feel like it will never happen. and all i here is your so young you have plenty of time

XXXX
Lulu


----------



## LittleStampede (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

We're having kind of the same issues - I'm 29 but hubby is 48 so we're eager to get things moving so we can start our little family  

I've told a few people about our struggles (we're unclear as yet what the problem is; we're currently being referred for tests and to see a fertility specialist) and while most have been supporting, some have just turned round and said that I'm still young and that my hubby shouldn't worry as men have been known to father children into their 70s. I just end up nodding and agreeing as it upsets me. They don't understand that it's not the point that I'm still fairly young and men's fertility doesn't decline as much - the point is that we're trying for a much-wanted baby and it's not happening! Arghhh! Mini rant over.

Sending lots of baby dust to all xx


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Omg girls I really carnt understand some people! It doesn't matter how old or young u are the need for a child or family is still the same I think 20+ is a great age to start ur family! Please don't listen to the ignorant people if u want a baby now just go for it and hopefully u will all get there without too much treatment good luck to all of u lovely young ladies xxx


----------



## lulucooper101 (Jul 7, 2014)

what dose on the clomid was you on buffyboxer? and whats your next step? 

xxx


----------



## SallyCox (Jun 16, 2014)

*Eviegary*

I am so sorry to her about your recent misfortunes, I cant even begin to imagine how hard this has been for you (and your dh) I wish you all the luck and hope with the nhs funding   ^pray 

*LittleStampede*

AHHH I don't understand why people can't just be supportive!!
If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it at all! , Problem is I honestly don't think (a lot of them) realise that what there saying isn't supportive at all, almost like they think them saying it will make us go 'oh having on we are still young, we do still have time, phew thanks guys I forgot..... SERIOUSLY!!!

Well said BUFFYBOXER 
Going through something like this really makes you realise who your real family and friends are!

Wishing you all the luck and Baby dust in the world!    

p.s sorry about my little rant again haha


----------



## BUFFYBOXER (Dec 14, 2007)

Loulou I really carnt remember the clomid and afm I had my very special miracle little girl in 2009 she nearly came at 24 weeks had to have a stitch as I was 4cm dialated that worked but she came at 28 weeks with an abrupt placenta! 2lb 2 ounces and I also had strep B but so lucky she is so beautiful and intelligent I had her when I was 40 so that's why I wish I would of found out about my fertility problems when I was much younger like u girls!! So best of luck ladies u will have ur baby it might not be easy but u will get there in the end xxx


----------



## lulucooper101 (Jul 7, 2014)

BUFFYBOXER so lovely to here positive storys make me feel alot more positive. partners sperm was ok and clomid is making my overlate so hoping the 100mg helps this time.

xxx


----------

